# NGD: Ibanez RGIR28FE



## oracles (Feb 20, 2013)

Ever since I saw the NAMM shots of the Iron Label series, I knew instantly I needed one. I came across this beauty tucked away in Manhattan GC and upon picking it up, I knew I'd be leaving with it. Pics!







Love the rosewood on this one

























This is hands down one of the nicest production 8's I've ever laid my hands on. The rosewood is gorgeous, bridge is super comfy, the killswitch is placed well, neck is slim and easy to play. Not huge on the 8th string ferrule on the back, but it's smaller than the photos made it appear originally so I'm learning to live with it. EMG's are being swapped out for an Aftermath(b) and Nailbomb(n) in the coming days!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 20, 2013)

Let the Iron Storm begin! 

I gotta get me one. I'm sure of it! I want to change out the 808's with an EMG 85x(b)/57x(n) combo, when they are available.

Awesome score! Congrats 

Battleworn Covers?


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks awesome man! I just preordered mine!


----------



## oracles (Feb 20, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Let the Iron Storm begin!
> 
> I gotta get me one. I'm sure of it! I want to change out the 808's with an EMG 85x(b)/57x(n) combo, when they are available.
> 
> ...



I had battle worn covers in mind, but they aren't yet an option for 8 string BKP's. Thanks man!


----------



## oracles (Feb 20, 2013)

JLocrian said:


> Looks awesome man! I just preordered mine!



Looking forward to seeing your NGD! Congrats man


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 20, 2013)

oracles said:


> Looking forward to seeing your NGD! Congrats man



Thanks man! It ships out March 11th!


----------



## Valennic (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice! I played one of these in Rockville last week. Seriously awesome playing guitar. The sound....not for me. . HNGD


----------



## AKopp (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Tones (Feb 20, 2013)

Valennic said:


> Nice! I played one of these in Rockville last week. Seriously awesome playing guitar. The sound....not for me. . HNGD




Which is why i'd really like to check out the mahogany SIR27fd. 
Happy ngd mate! Looks awesome


----------



## AKopp (Feb 20, 2013)

The Ibanez logo is hard to photograph to show the pearl like qualities in it... It's not just white like the RG8!


----------



## CanniballistiX (Feb 21, 2013)

AKopp said:


> The Ibanez logo is hard to photograph to show the pearl like qualities in it... It's not just white like the RG8!



The RG8 has pearl as well, not just white.


----------



## oracles (Feb 21, 2013)

AKopp said:


> Welcome to the club!



Thanks man! I saw your NGD thread and it only furthered my GAS for this thing!


----------



## AKopp (Feb 21, 2013)

CanniballistiX said:


> The RG8 has pearl as well, not just white.



I stand corrected! And I even had one...


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm very impressed with the rosewood on a lot of these. I need to get one.


----------



## JoeChugs (Feb 22, 2013)

I played this exact one at GC manhattan, sounded absolutely killer and felt nice. HNGD


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 22, 2013)

Mighty fine looking Ibby you scored there man. Congratz!!!!


----------



## oracles (Feb 22, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'm very impressed with the rosewood on a lot of these. I need to get one.



The rosewood on all the Iron Labels I've seen has been stunning, each one has definitely been unique


----------



## Yoims (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy shit that is some quality rosewood, props to Ibanez.


----------



## oracles (Mar 1, 2013)

Yoims said:


> Holy shit that is some quality rosewood, props to Ibanez.



The rosewood on all the Iron Labels I've seen so far has been great, especially the board on Akopp's.


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 2, 2013)

It looks fantastic, GAS attack incoming.

HNGD


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 2, 2013)

Photo's courtesy of JJ Abrams


----------



## oracles (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll be posting a video review of this tomorrow for anybody who's interested


----------



## stigmatodiaboli (Mar 9, 2013)

That ferrule is actually pretty awesome, my 8 strings have a small ferrule and the ball of the damn string sits out of it when you move to a .80! i was thinking about getting one of the S8's, but i might have to spring for one of these!


----------



## krovx (Mar 11, 2013)

Just tried a SIR27FD and it was awesome - I was most impressed with the neck and fretwork. The mid-way Ibanez stuff can be hit or miss, and the necks on a 7421 always feel kind of cheap to me, if that makes sense? However, I want the longer scale though, and 8 is alright. I had a DC800 over a year ago that I had to return due to finance issues. Really been preferring passives these days but I don't have anything against EMGs. Any comparisons to a DC800?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 12, 2013)

No neck binding on the 8?


----------



## oracles (Mar 16, 2013)

krovx said:


> Any comparisons to a DC800?



Not to a DC800 directly, but I did get a chance to play a DC727. For me personally, the Carvin was uncomfortable. It was well built and I'm sure it's a great guitar, but it felt wrong in my hands, where this felt right. Almost anyone you ask will tell you to take a DC800 over one of these, and for its price point and options, its hard to beat the Carvin. However, ultimately it comes down to what feels right in your hands.


----------

